# Medicated v Natural IUI?



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Am hoping to pick your brains.  We had our follow up appointment with the consultant today and are starting on our first IUI next cycle.  After spending far too much time on google and speaking to a friend that has had both medicated and natural IUI's i was pretty sure i wanted to go straight to medicated.  After speaking to the consultant he was suggesting to do at least 1 natural cycle first to see how we get on.  I will still be doing the trigger shot but no clomid etc etc.  My cycle is 26 - 36 days

Your thoughts and experiences please?

Thanks
D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

personally i think everyone should do a natural  but closely monitoterd cycle first to see what the body gets up to all by itself..its very interesting and makes a better starting point for treatment..i wish we'd done it first..

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I only have experience of natural cycles as we were lucky enough to get BFP's 2 times out of three. As KJ said it's a good starting point.....

Minkey x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya,

I was really lucky to get pg on my very first natural IUI cycle so I would say go for it - it does work!  I'm now trying for a second baby and it's taking a bit longer this time - this month will be my 4th cycle but I'm still on natural cycles, my reasoning being that if I still haven't had success by 6 or 7 goes then I have the drugs to fall back on before I have to consider IVF.

Good luck!


----------



## hannahmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there,
I agree with the above statement that it is worth trying a natural iui first. I was lucky in that my cycle is a regular 30 days, and i have textbook cm and bbt. We were so so lucky and got a bfp on our first natural iui, it can work. Good luck.x


----------

